# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  PSA nach RPE und Salvage Bestrahlung

## Rudi88

Hallo liebe Forumsteilnehmer,

Ich bräuchte einmal eure Einschätzung bzw. Meinung, vorallem von den hier sehr erfahrenen Forumsteilnehmer.

Bei einem PSA von 6,1 ng/ml unterzog ich mich im November2018 einer RPE mit da Vinci.
Der PSA fiel aber nicht in den sog. Nullbereich sondern warbei 0,08 Anfang Januar 2019 persistent. Er stieg dann auf 0,091, 0,104, 0,135und 0,17 bis April 2019. Daraufhin erfolgte eine Salvage RT (IMRT / IGRT) mit39 Fraktionen a 1,8 gy (70,2 gy gesamt). Während der Bestrahlung fiel der PSAvon 0,17 auf 0,12, dann nach 3 Monaten auf 0,087, weitere 3 Monate später (Dez.2019) auf 0,05.

Gestern nun erhielt ich meinen neuen 3 Monatswert. Leider Anstieg, wenn auchgering, auf 0,062.
Mein Uro, welcher sicher beruhigen möchte und geschult istin solchen Dingen spricht u.U. von Schwankungsbandbreiten. Ich möchte abererwähnen, dass mit der ultrasensitiven Messmethode agiert und gemessen wird.
Kann es aus eurer Sicht eine Messtoleranz von 0,007 sein,oder ein sog. PSA Bounce nach einem Jahr, oder glaubt ihr eher wie ich daran,dass die Reise jetzt wieder in die falsche Richtung geht und Mitte Juni 2020der nächste Anstieg realistisch erscheint.
Ich weiß, das ist alles schwer vorhersehbar aber ich würdemich dennoch über eure fachkundige Meinung freuen, niemand wird darauffestgenagelt, das wäre ja auch noch schöner.
Bin halt nur (zumindest heute) etwas unruhig.
Sollte es in die falsche Richtung mit weiteren Anstiegengehen, ab wann und in welcher Reihenfolge würdet ihr weitere Maßnahmen sehen,z.B. PSMA-PET CT, und / oder Beginn einer Hormonblockade.
Ich weiß, jetzt bei den Werten noch viel zu früh, aber ichmöchte euch ja nicht andauernd mit Beiträgen konfrontieren.
Würde mich jedenfalls sehr über eure Einschätzungen freuen.
Mein Profil ist vollständig und aktuell.
Beste Grüße
Rudi

----------


## spertel

Deine Situation bzw. die weitere Entwicklung zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt einzuschätzen ist maximal schwierig, Rudi.....

Zunächst ist die Differenz von 0,007 ng/ml im Vergleich zur vorherigen Messung nicht signifikant und messtechnischen Schwankungen geschuldet; selbst das Trinkverhalten kann zu minimal unterschiedlichen Werten führen.

Unser postoperativer Befund ist zumindest von der Tumorformel identisch; mein PSA-Wert ist seit gut -7- Jahren stabil bei etwa 0,12 ng/ml; da ist bei dir noch reichlich Luft nach oben, bevor man sich ernsthaft sorgen müßte.

Im Verlauf dieser Messreihe seit 2013 im Abstand von ca. 10 Monaten wurden Schwankungen von 0,10 ng/ml bis max. 0,14 ng/ml gemessen, letztmalig 0,11 ng/ml vor knapp -2- Wochen. Bei 0,14 ng/ml hatte ich vor der Messung am Morgen nur eine Tasse Kaffee getrunken, beim Ergebnis vor wenigen Tagen war es eine halbe Flasche Mineralwasser kurz vor der Messung.

Alles Zufall ?   Keine Ahnung......

Auch wenn´s schwerfällt; du wirst weiter zittern müssen; vergiß aber zum jetziger Zeitpunkt die Hormontherapie, denn zuvor würde man das Übel per Bildgebung ausfindig machen und, wenn möglich, lokal behandeln. Ebenso sind die hier immer wiederkehrenden Berechnungen hinsichtlich Verdopplung völlig sinnfrei.

Fakt ist, dass deine frühe Bestrahlung richtig und auch erfolgreich gewesen ist; auch dein Lymphknotenstatus von *NO(0/24)* ist eigentlich beruhigend.

Wie es allerdings im halben Jahr aussieht kann niemand voraussehen, auch ich nicht.......Ich drücke dir die  Daumen, dass es ähnlich stabil verläuft wie bei mir.

Ich hoffe, es beruhigt dich etwas......

Gruss

----------


## Georg_

Ich rate, meist vergeblich, davon ab einen ultrasensitiven PSA Test zu machen. Der macht einen nur verrückt und liefert im Vergleich zu einem zweistelligen Test keine zusätzlichen, wichtigen Informationen. 
Im Moment hast Du keine andere sinnvolle Option als abzuwarten. Ein steigender PSA Wert tut Dir derzeit nichts. Ab 2,0 oder 3,0 kann ein PSMA PET/CT gemacht werden und auf der Basis eine weitere Therapie geplant werden.

----------


## Rudi88

Hallo ihr Beiden,
ganz lieben Dank für eure Antworten !!! 
Ich glaube, dass die Verläufe selbst bei ähnlichenpostoperativen Befunden, völlig unterschiedlich sind und daher Prognosenwahnsinnig schwer bis unmöglich sind.
Jedoch hatte ich natürlich Hoffnung, dass nun nach derSalvage IMRT vielleicht doch noch die „Null“ noch erreicht werden kann, daserscheint mir nur im Moment eben nicht mehr möglich. Selbst wenn die 0,007ng/ml Differenz zum letzten Wert den Messschwankungen geschuldet wäre, würde esm.E. bedeuten, dass der Wert um 0,055 ng/ml seinen Nadir erreicht hat. Wenn erdort 5-10 Jahre bleiben würde, nehme ich das gerne, aber meine Unruhe beziehtsich darauf, dass ab jetzt die Reise, sprich der PSA Wert, wieder in diefalsche Richtung gehen könnte, nämlich weiter ansteigen wird.
Mitte Juni bin ich schlauer.
VG Rudi

----------


## Rudi88

Hallo Zusammen,
ich melde mich mal wieder mit dem neuen gestrigen PSA Wert.(alles aktuell in meinem Profil)
Nachdem nach OP in 11/2018 das PSA den tiefsten Stand bei0,08 hatte und dann bis auf 0,17 anstieg, erfolge eine Salvage IMRT Bestrahlungin 39 Fraktionen a`1,8 gy (70,2 gesamt)
Danach sank der Wert 6 Monate nach IMRT auf 0,055 um dann imMärz und Juni jeweils bei 0,062 zu verharren. Nun aber seit gestern ist erwieder auf 0,077 gestiegen.
Ich kann das Laienhaft nur so deuten, dass etwas in der Logegewesen sein muss, sonst wäre ja der Wert nicht gesunken. 
Da jetzt aber wieder ein Anstieg zu registrieren ist, würdeich davon ausgehen, dass die IMRT nicht alles erwischt hat.
Die Labortechnische Messmethode ist ultrasensitiv bis in diedritte Nachkommastelle, ich weiß, dass Georg z.B. davon nicht viel hält und mussihm teilweise zustimmen, macht einen schon manchmal kirre.
Aber wenn ein Wert von 0,062 nun auf 0,077 ansteigt, redenwir bei 2 Nachkommastellen von einem Anstieg von 0,06 auf 0,08 (kaufmännischgerundet)
Wie seht ihr das, gibt es ähnliche Fälle oder Erfahrungen ?

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Rudi,
auch die ultrasensitiven PSA-Teste unterliegen dem "Fluch der kleinen Zahl" (so hab ich das während meiner Labortätigkeit immer genannt und erlebt) Die Abweichung Deiner beiden Werte, wenn man die dritte Kommastelle miteinrechnet beträgt 24,2%. Klingt nach viel, relativ gesehen, absolut sind es gerade mal 0,015 ng/ml. Und das liegt eindeutig im Schwankungsbereich des Tests. Für mich sind die Werte gleich und da würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Ich kenne aber ja die menschliche Schwäche für Zahlen, insofern kann ich Dich gut verstehen, hoffe aber, dass Du jetzt etwas mehr beruhigt bist.
LG Arnold

----------


## Rudi88

Ganz lieben Dank Arnold, das beruhigt natürlich, aber man zweifelt aus Sorge natürlich trotzdem daran, dass es nur an Messschwankungen liegt. Bei mir schwankt es leider auch immer nur nach oben.
Na ja nächster Termin ist Anfang Januar dann weiß ich mehr.

Georg darf ich fragen, wie deine Einschätzung ist, du hast ja auch einen bewundernswerten reichhaltigen bunten Blumenstrauß an Erfahrungen ?

LG und ein schönes sonniges WE an Alle.
LG Rudi

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Rudi,
Ich hatte in etwa die gleiche History, was die PSA Werte nach der OP bis nach der Bestrahlung betreffen (nachzulesen in meinem my prostate.eu Profil). Danach ist es leider bei mir wieder rasant aufwärts gegangen wie die Maus im Maul der Katze die die Treppe hochläuft (Urs, gefällt mir, dieser Vergleich, darf schon kopieren, oder ?). 

So, bei Deinen Werten ist noch alles andere als sicher, dass die Katze die Maus überhaupt schon gefangen hat. Das heisst, die PSA Maus springt meiner Meinung nach immer noch der Katze am Boden um die Nase herum. Es kann sicher noch nicht von einem bestätigtem Aufwärtstrend die Rede sein. Ruhig Blut bewahren, das Leben sich nicht durch unnötige Sorgen verderben lassen und PSA Wert weiter kontrollieren.

Grüsse
Heinrich

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Danach ist es leider bei mir wieder rasant aufwärts gegangen wie die Maus im Maul der Katze die die Treppe hochläuft (Urs, gefällt mir, dieser Vergleich, darf schon kopieren, oder ?).


Wobei Katzen auch mit gefangenen Maeusen spielen. Sie lassen sie laufen und fangen sie dann nochmal. Die Maeuse glauben jedesmal, entkommen zu koennen. Einigen gelingt das sicher auch, so wie unsere Therapien vielleicht den Krebs so verlangsamnen, dass wir an was anderem sterben. Hoffnung gibt es immer. Oder nie, je nachdem, wie man's betrachtet.

Zu Rudis Profil: der pT3a duerfte nicht aufgrund des Pn1 vermerkt sein, sondern wegen einer Kapselueberschreitung des Tumors. Momentan kann man aus dem leicht gestiegenen PSA noch nicht auf ein Scheitern der Strahlentherapie schliessen.

----------


## Rudi88

Hallo Zusammen,

hier mal wieder ein Update nach längerer Zeit. Nachdem mein PSA im September 20 bei 0,077 ng/ml lag, ist der Wert im Januar 21 sogar leicht auf 0,071 ng/ml zurück gegangen. Gestern aber ein herber Rückschlag, der Wert im April 21 ist nun von 0,071 auf 0,105 gestiegen. Ich weiß, es ist immer noch, verglichen mit vielen anderen Betroffenen hier, ein kleiner PSA Wert, ABER dieser Anstieg ist in % = knapp 48%. Das macht dann schon eher Sorge. Mein URO, der dann an solchen Stellen temporär zum Psychologen wird, versucht zu beruhigen und schließt auch gutartige, nach OP verbliebene, Zellen nicht gänzlich aus. 
Es ist nun mal jetzt so, dass ich nach OP im Nov. 2018 nie bei NULL gelandet bin (Nadir 0,08) und nach Salvage IMRT / IGRT  zw April und Juni 19 auch nicht (Nadir 0,055) und das PSA jetzt leider weiter ansteigt.

Was mich wundert, ist folgendes. Vor Salvage Bestrahlung lag das PSA bei 0,17. Danach ging der Wert auf 0,055 zurück, das lässt ja eigentlich vermuten, dass es Angriffsfläche in der Loge gab. Jetzt steigt der Wert wieder, was bei mir als pca Laie vermuten lässt, dass nicht alles getroffen wurde. Wie seht ihr das ?

Ich würde mich aufgrund meiner Sorge extrem freuen, wenn es bei den hier extrem erfahrenen Teilnehmern im Forum einige Meinungen geben würden. ggf. kennst ja auch jemand einen vergleichbaren Verlauf, wobei mir klar ist, dass dies für den weiteren Verlauf nicht zwingend Aussagekraft hat. So oder so werde ich, sollte der Wert stetig weiter ansteigen, bis 0,4 warten, bevor ein PSma/PET CT ein Thema wird.

Über eure Meinungen würde ich mich wirklich sehr freuen.

Ganz liebe Grüße und bleibt bitte Gesund in Bezug auf Covid-19.

Rudi

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Rudi,

unser "Forums-Urologe", der sich leider aus persönlichen Gründen aus dem Forum zurückgezogen hat, berichtete vor Jahren ein mal, dass er bei mehreren Patienten erlebt hat, dass nach einer Behandlung (RP, RP+sRT) der PSA-Wert bis etwa 0,2 ng/ml stieg und dann dort stehen blieb. Dir bleibt ohnehin nichts anderes übrig als abzuwarten, bis der PSA-Wert so weit gestiegen ist, dass eine PSMA-PET/CT versucht werden kann.

Ralf

----------


## reini99

> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich melde mich mal wieder mit dem neuen gestrigen PSA Wert.(alles aktuell in meinem Profil)
> Nachdem nach OP in 11/2018 das PSA den tiefsten Stand bei0,08 hatte und dann bis auf 0,17 anstieg, erfolge eine Salvage IMRT Bestrahlungin 39 Fraktionen a`1,8 gy (70,2 gesamt)
> Danach sank der Wert 6 Monate nach IMRT auf 0,055 um dann imMärz und Juni jeweils bei 0,062 zu verharren. Nun aber seit gestern ist erwieder auf 0,077 gestiegen.
> Ich kann das Laienhaft nur so deuten, dass etwas in der Logegewesen sein muss, sonst wäre ja der Wert nicht gesunken. 
> Da jetzt aber wieder ein Anstieg zu registrieren ist, würdeich davon ausgehen, dass die IMRT nicht alles erwischt hat.
> Die Labortechnische Messmethode ist ultrasensitiv bis in diedritte Nachkommastelle, ich weiß, dass Georg z.B. davon nicht viel hält und mussihm teilweise zustimmen, macht einen schon manchmal kirre.
> Aber wenn ein Wert von 0,062 nun auf 0,077 ansteigt, redenwir bei 2 Nachkommastellen von einem Anstieg von 0,06 auf 0,08 (kaufmännischgerundet)
> Wie seht ihr das, gibt es ähnliche Fälle oder Erfahrungen ?



Rudi, ich habe ähnliche Erfahrung.Ungünstig sehe ich bei dir, dass nach IMRT der PSA nicht auf<0,01ng gefallen ist. So wie bei mir.
 Nach 3 Jahren stieg er dann wieder auf 0.04 und 0,07. Mit einer VZ von 9 Monaten kann ich gut leben. (73J.)Später kann ich immer noch Hormontherapie machen.
Reinhard

----------


## Rudi88

Hallo Ralf, 

vielen Dank für deine Nachricht, das gibt ja noch mal Hoffnung. 

Die Wünsche werden immer kleiner. Nach OP möchte man unter die Nachweisgrenze, dann klappt das nicht und es folgt die sRT, dann aber jetzt unter die Nachweisgrenze, klappt auch wieder nicht. 
Dann möchte man am liebsten über Jahre eine stabile Seitwärtsbewegung des PSA bei ca. 0,06 / 0,07, klappt auch nicht, na dann jetzt der Wunsch, bei oder unter 0,2 möglichst lange verweilen zu dürfen.

LG Rudi

----------


## Georg_

Nach dieser Studie stabilisiert sich der PSA Wert vielfach bei 0,4 ng/ml: https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/11257657/ Das ist allerdings vor der Salvage-Bestrahlung. Danach sagt die Leitline, man solle abwarten ob Schmerzen auftreten und nicht sofort mit Hormontherapie beginnen. Ich denke, wenn der PSA Wert über 10 ng/ml steigt, kann man wohl mit Hormontherapie beginnen. Also bis dahin hast du noch einige Zeit.

----------


## Rudi88

Hallo Georg,

ganz lieben Dank für deine Antwort.  Es stellen sich für mich 2 Fragen. 

Wenn man es vom Kopf respektive der Psyche schafft, bis zu einem PSA von 10 ng/ml abzuwarten, sollte man dann nicht doch bei 0,4 oder 0,5 ng/ml zunächst ein PSMA PET/CT machen lassen, um ggf. Stelle(n) zu entdecken, die nochmals operabel oder zu bestrahlen sind (Stichwort: u.a. Cyber Knife) ?

Mir leuchtet natürlich ein, dass man den Beginn der Hormonbehandlung so weit wie möglich hinauszögern sollte, weil es zu einen ein Gewinn an Lebensqualität bringt, zum andern man je später man anfängt, je später man auch Hormonresistenz entwickelt.

Klar ist für mich, dass ich jetzt bis mindestens 0,4 ng/ml gar nichts machen werde, aber das kann ja u.U. schnell erreicht sein. Immerhin habe ich Gleason 4+4=8 und einen PT3a mit pn1, nämlich Infiltration der Neuralscheiden, das macht es nicht einfacher.

Würde mich über deine Meinung sehr freuen und muss and er Stelle einmal sowohl dir, als auch einigen anderen hier im Forum, meinen außerordentlichen Respekt zollen. Mit welcher Fachkenntnis und mit welchem Engagement ihr hier Betroffenen zur Seite steht, kann gar nicht oft genug gelobt und anerkannt werden. Ganz große Klasse !!!

LG Rudi

----------


## Georg_

Meine Antwort zielte darauf ab, dass man sich bei einem PSA Wert von 0,06 / 0,07 ng/ml keine großen Sorgen machen sollte. Man muss bis zu einem PSA Wert von 10 ng/ml natürlich nicht untätig bleiben. Ich lasse regelmäßig ein PSMA PET/CT machen und wenn dort Metastasen zu sehen sind, versuche ich sie mit Cyberknife bestrahlen zu lassen. Das senkt dann wieder den PSA Wert und die 10 ng/ml rücken in die Ferne. Allerdings sollte man das PSMA PET/CT ab einem PSA Wert von 1,0 oder 2,0 machen lassen, sonst sieht man noch nicht viel. Man muss ja nicht, wie vor einer Salvage-Bestrahlung, unter 0,5 ng/ml aktiv werden.

----------


## Rudi88

Hallo Georg,

vielen Dank, bin komplett einig mit dir. 

Reini99 hatte allerdings nicht meinen letzten Stand verlinkt. Die PSA Messung letzte Woche ergab einen Anstieg von 0,071 ng/ml auf 0,105 ng/ml, daher meine Sorge. Immerhin ein Anstieg um 48 % auch wenn die absolute Zahl immer noch gering ist.
Ansonsten werde ich im großen und ganzen so vorgehen, wie du es auch beschrieben hast. Werde mir auch immer mal eine Zweitmeinung einholen, da ich in der Nähe des CIO der Uniklinik Köln wohne, wo auch die sRT 2019 stattfand.

LG Rudi

----------


## Georg_

Da ist Frau Prof. Marnitz mit dem Cyberknife System nur ein paar Schritte entfernt.

----------


## buschreiter

> Hallo Georg,
> 
> vielen Dank, bin komplett einig mit dir. 
> 
> Reini99 hatte allerdings nicht meinen letzten Stand verlinkt. Die PSA Messung letzte Woche ergab einen Anstieg von 0,071 ng/ml auf 0,105 ng/ml, daher meine Sorge. Immerhin ein Anstieg um 48 % auch wenn die absolute Zahl immer noch gering ist.
> Ansonsten werde ich im großen und ganzen so vorgehen, wie du es auch beschrieben hast. Werde mir auch immer mal eine Zweitmeinung einholen, da ich in der Nähe des CIO der Uniklinik Köln wohne, wo auch die sRT 2019 stattfand.
> 
> LG Rudi


Bei mir zeigte eine Messung 3 Tage nach 0,19 dann 0,16. Ich denke auf solch niedrigem Niveau sollte man nicht mit Verdopplungszeiten oder Ähnlichem arbeiten. Die Fehlerrate ist hier deutlich zu hoch.
VG
Achim

----------


## Rudi88

Ja Georg korrekt, bei Frau Prof. Dr. Marnitz-Schulze habe ich auch die sRT 2019 durchführen lassen und habe fortan jedes Jahr dort mein Jahresgespräch. Das nächste bei ihr am 17.Juni 2021. Im Zweifel kann man dort dann auch auf Wunsch noch mal beim Tumorboard vorgestellt werden.

Danke auch dir Achim für deinen Betrag und ich stimme zu, dass die Berechnung der VZ noch warten kann und muss, man macht sich nur unnötig Sorgen. Mein Uro sagt zwar, dass es mit seiner ultrasensitiven Messmethode nur ca. 1%ige Abweichungen hat, aber ich warte jetzt mal die nächsten 2-3 Messungen ab, dann wird das Bild klarer. Und selbst dann gibt es immer noch Chancen, wenn auch vielleicht nur geringe, dass sich ein PSA Wert zw. 0,2 ng/ml und 0,4 ng/ml einpendelt.

Die Wünsche werden mit der Zeit zwar immer kleiner, aber sie sind zumindest noch existent.

LG Rudi

----------


## dieter286

> Ungünstig sehe ich bei dir, dass nach IMRT der PSA nicht auf<0,01ng gefallen ist.


Gibt es auch Labore, die so niedrige Werte ermitteln können? Bisher dachte ich immer, dass in der Regel die untere Nachweisgrenze bei 0,07 bzw. teilweise bei 0,04 liegt?

Danke.

----------


## Rastaman

Dieter,

ich hatte durch div. Umzüge das Vergnügen mit mehreren Laboren mit unterschiedlichen Untergrenzen (Werte jew. ng/ml).
Seit ca. 6 Jahren gehe ich immer direkt zum Labor.

Labor 1: <0,02 (Roche)
Labor 2: <0.01 (Siemens)

Tierischer Stress, als ich bei Labor 2 mal Werte zwischen 0,02 und 0,04 hatte. Hatte dort hin und wieder mit dem freundlichen Laborleiter zu tun, der mir erklärt hat, daß ein und dieselbe Probe bei fünf Durchläufen fünf mal unterschiedliche Werte zwischen 0,01 und 0,05 ergeben kann. Werte im Bereich des Grundrauschens.
Nach einigen Jahren neue Vorgabe vom Assay-Hersteller Siemens, daß als Untergrenze grundsätzlich <0,04 auszuweisen ist.

Also...
Labor 2: <0.04 (Siemens)
Labor 1: <0,01 (Roche) Wie das? Assay-Wechsel!
Labor 3: <0,01 (Roche)

Schwankungen zwischen 0.01 und 0,05 bedeuten im Grunde gar nichts, und wahrscheinlich macht die Untergrenze <0,07 Sinn.

Barnold hat mit seinem Laborhintergrund mal eine gute Erklärung (die ich gerade nicht finde) für diese Unschärfen eingestellt.

----------


## Rudi88

Hallo Zusammen,

mal wieder ein Update von mir. (Verlauf ist im Profil hinterlegt und aktualisiert)

Nach RPE im November 2018 und Salvage RT von April bis Juni 2019 landete mein PSA nie im nicht nachweisbaren Bereich. Nach OP war der Nadir 0,08 stieg dann auf 0,17 an vor Start der Salvage RT und fiel danach bis auf 0,055.
Von dort stieg er leider wieder und lag zuletzt im Mai 2022 bei 0,206.

Nun bin ich leider auch noch Nierensteinpatient und vor gut einer Woche wurde mir ein Harnleiterstein entfernt. Bei der Visite nach der OP wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass während der Stein OP Restprostatagewebe entdeckt worden sei.
PSA wurde am 30.7.22 vor der OP mit 0,2 gemessen.

Nun gut 1 Woche nach der Steinentfernung stand die routinemäßige 3 Monatsmessung PSA erneut an.
Mir wurde soeben mitgeteilt, dass der Wert nun bei 0,258 lag, nur gut 1 Woche nach der OP des Harnleitersteins.

Daher habe ich nun die vielleicht  naive Hoffnung, dass dieser Anstieg u.U. durch die Manipulation des Prostata- Restgewebes erfolgt sein könnte.
Wie sonst soll ich einen Anstieg von 0,2 (vor Stein OP) auf 0,258 innerhalb von nur 1 Woche erklären können.

Hat dazu jemand eine Meinung, oder gar ähnliche Erfahrungen machen können.
Würde mich sehr freuen, von euch zu hören, weil man natürlich mal wieder aufgewühlt ist, wie immer nach 3 Monaten, dieses mal aber schon etwas mehr als sonst.

Ganz liebe Grüße
Rudi

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Rudi,



> dass dieser Anstieg u.U. durch die Manipulation des Prostata- Restgewebes erfolgt sein könnte.


Damit hast Du wohl Recht.
Gruß Arnold

----------

